# 

## etatpraca

Mam znacznie za dużo wiatoizolacji a szkoda aby się marnowała. czy mogę ją położyć podwójnie lub nawet więcej ? Czy można tak zrobić czy nie jest to zalecane? Czy dyfuzja pary wodnej mocno sie zmieni ?

----------


## baczek007

Myślę, że dwie warstwy wiatroizolacji spowodują co najmniej dwukrotnie mniejszą dyfuzję pary wodnej. Więc chyba nie jest to rozsądne rozwiązanie.
Ogłoś na jakimś portalu, że sprzedaż resztę i tyle.

----------

